# Should I travel in a cabin for 1 or 2?



## C&O RR (Jan 13, 2014)

I will be traveling alone. The price (50% sale ends today) between a cabin for one and a cabin for 2 is $405.

My question is, will I be A LOT happier ($400 worth) if I go with the larger cabin?

Thanks


----------



## NS VIA Fan (Jan 13, 2014)

When I travelled on the Canadian last month, a Cabin for One was originally $1200 but by the time I went to make a reservation it had dropped to $800. So I splurged!.....For the $1200 I was going to spend anyway…..I could now have single occupancy of a Cabin for Two. Certainly more room and the private toilet is in a small annex so at night you don’t have to raise the bed. I ended-up with my room being in Car 39.....the Park Car!

It was more comfortable for a four-night trip, but I’ve travelled in a Cabin for One for years and they’re just fine also! It’s personal preference.

The Cabin for One (Duplex Roomette) in the link below is the type you would find in a “Chateau” Sleeper. Those in a “Manor” Sleeper usually found on the Canadian are slightly larger and all on one level….not step-up.

The Cabin for Two (Bedroom) in the link below are the same as shown. The Manors also have a slightly larger Cabin for Two and it’s shown on the floorplan as a Compartment (but sold by VIA as a Cabin for Two also). And you could really splurge and get a “Cabin for Three” the old style “Drawing Room”

http://members.kos.net/sdgagnon/canb.html


----------



## OBS (Jan 13, 2014)

NS VIA Fan said:


> When I travelled on the Canadian last month, a Cabin for One was originally $1200 but by the time I went to make a reservation it had dropped to $800. So I splurged!.....For the $1200 I was going to spend anyway…..I could now have single occupancy of a Cabin for Two. Certainly more room and the private toilet is in a small annex so at night you don’t have to raise the bed. I ended-up with my room being in Car 39.....the Park Car!
> 
> It was more comfortable for a four-night trip, but I’ve travelled in a Cabin for One for years and they’re just fine also! It’s personal preference.
> 
> ...


I also have done both and agree with everything that was said.


----------



## pennyk (Jan 13, 2014)

I have traveled in the cabin for 2 by myself and would do it again. It was worth the money to me - especially since my fare was an "express deal" or something like that.


----------



## caravanman (Jan 13, 2014)

The "Express Deals" were great bargains a year or two back, I feel that VIA is offering somewhat less in discounts more recently.... Fares have no doubt increased anyway, but I got a single room for about CAD $ 550 from Toronto to Vancouver around two years ago.

Ed


----------



## zephyr17 (Jan 13, 2014)

C&O RR said:


> I will be traveling alone. The price (50% sale ends today) between a cabin for one and a cabin for 2 is $405.
> 
> My question is, will I be A LOT happier ($400 worth) if I go with the larger cabin?
> 
> Thanks


Remember, VIA quotes prices _per person for expected occupancy, _unlike Amtrak, for sleeper accomodations. You cannot get single occupancy of a bedroom (aka "Cabin for 2") for the same price as a roomette. I think the supplement is 150%, so you'd be paying a bit over $600. Try doing a dummy/dry run reservation and see what price you get.

BTW, the Compartment on the Manors is room "F", so if you get a "Cabin for 2" ask for one of those.


----------



## C&O RR (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks for everyone's input!


----------

